# Win a Voucher from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/5/15)

We feel like giving something away today. R100 voucher to spend at our online store in May. Really simple to enter. Why do you love vaping? Comment below. Best comment wins. Will will close the comp at 2:00pm today 

Have an awesome day guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (13/5/15)

The real question here is who recieved the other 134 coupons?

I love vaping because there is a plethora of options to choose from what device, what wattage, what atty, what resistance, what wire, what wick, what flavor of juice, what airflow etc etc etc. Whereas smoking was all the same burnt crap with the alternate choice being burnt Menthol(ICE).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/5/15)

As time goes by, I Love to Vape even more! The psychological urge isn't as DESPERATE as it used to be/feel.

It's like my brain knows it's gonna be all right ... hang on ... we'll get to it.

Patience, brain, soon we will be making clouds. 

Edit*

Also, I chainvape whenever I have a hand free, but instances where I have to go an hour without don't stress me out the way analogs did. And as a bonus, all of those routine cigarettes you'd smoke, like after a meal, or waiting for a bus, or getting off a bus and walking to where you're going, or waking up, or going to bed, all of those are all no longer on my mind. I do enjoy taking a few minutes after a meal to sit and have a vape but if I don't, I don't get that feeling where the meal isn't really done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (13/5/15)

First and foremost i am addicted to nicotine and vaping is the tastiest. Its healthier than smoking and i dont stink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (13/5/15)

Because its so Freaken Awesome


----------



## Riaz (13/5/15)

Vaping is what brought (and brings) everyone on this forum together!

Everyday we have new joiners, all with one thing (or at least one thing) in common = vaping


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/5/15)

I love vaping because we all get the chance to rip @VandaL in all our Vape Groups

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## VapingSquid (13/5/15)

I love vaping because I don't wake up anymore with a painful chest, asking myself why I smoke and put friends and family around me at more risk than they deserve; so now I get my cake and eat it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/5/15)

I love Vaping because when I fart, I can just vape the smell away.


----------



## Sir Vape (13/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> As time goes by, I Love to Vape even more! The psychological urge isn't as DESPERATE as it used to be/feel.
> 
> It's like my brain knows it's gonna be all right ... hang on ... we'll get to it.
> 
> ...





CONGRATS @SamuraiTheVaper please send us an email to hugo@sirvape.co.za for your voucher.

Want to thank everyone for their comments.

Vape Strong!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/5/15)

Thank you @Sir Vape 

First time I've won something, I am very grateful.

Thanks again!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (13/5/15)

Pleasure bro


----------



## Riaz (13/5/15)

well done @SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/5/15)

Just waiting on the voucher, going to place my order as soon as i get it.


----------

